# F3 Rapalas for Trout?



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey, has anybody done well with number 3 floating rapalas for stream trout? If so how did you fish them? What colors do you like? Stuff like that, just trying to get discussion going -Bryon


----------



## RiverKat (May 20, 2006)

I was a spinner guy until a couple years ago. I devoted an entire season to fishing Raps of all sizes, both floating and sinking. I caught just as many big trout ( 20"+) as I ever had on spinners. I also caught just as many stumps and trees as I always do. This really adds up when tossing Rap$. I like the brown and rainbow trout patterns, have'nt had any luck with the brookie pattern. Floating, sinking and jointed all have their place in the trout vest. Don't be afraid to go big. Big trout are not shy about eating a F-13. I like to replace the factory hooks with Mustad Triple Grips. Realy makes a difference.

Dan


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

RiverKat said:


> I was a spinner guy until a couple years ago. I devoted an entire season to fishing Raps of all sizes, both floating and sinking. I caught just as many big trout ( 20"+) as I ever had on spinners. I also caught just as many stumps and trees as I always do. This really adds up when tossing Rap$. I like the brown and rainbow trout patterns, have'nt had any luck with the brookie pattern. Floating, sinking and jointed all have their place in the trout vest. Don't be afraid to go big. Big trout are not shy about eating a F-13. I like to replace the factory hooks with Mustad Triple Grips. Realy makes a difference.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the reply Dan. Have you had any luck with the F-3 size specifically? I've always done well with the F-5 size myself. - Bryon


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I use nothing under F5. Like RiverKat said, don't be afraid to go up to F13. Besides the colors already mentioned, gold and black is another good one.


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never gone as small as F3, but I am a die hard Rapala fan. If I could only use one color pattern, it would be perch, hands down!
Tight lines
FITB


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I'm pretty supprised nobody's tried the 3's for trout. I figured a lot of people would have. I've always done well with Silver and Brown Trout F-5 Raps. I've taken some pretty big trout on them too, well big for stream trout, 20-28inch range.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

they work well when i have them. i tend to lose most of them with some of the streams i fish. also thefloaters can be twitched on the surface. believe it or not nice browns will rise to them and slurp them or crush them like a fly. fun to watch, and also a fun way to fish. 
alex


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverkat....

clean out the pm box!


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

i love throwing the big raps for big trout. Anytime the water is high and colored is the perfect time. Productivity drops dramatically for me once the water drops and clears. Any color rapala makes will catch trout, but some of my favorites are black/gold, black/silver, chartreuse/silver & rainbow trout. 

I stick with floating models, it lets you throw upstream from logjams and let them float til there right in front of cover and then begin retrieving real close to cover/fish. Also, sometimes when you break off you'll get lucky enough for the bait to dislodge itself and float to the surface. 

hope this helps. good luck.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

StStutz said:


> i love throwing the big raps for big trout. Anytime the water is high and colored is the perfect time. Productivity drops dramatically for me once the water drops and clears. Any color rapala makes will catch trout, but some of my favorites are black/gold, black/silver, chartreuse/silver & rainbow trout.
> 
> I stick with floating models, it lets you throw upstream from logjams and let them float til there right in front of cover and then begin retrieving real close to cover/fish. Also, sometimes when you break off you'll get lucky enough for the bait to dislodge itself and float to the surface.
> 
> hope this helps. good luck.


Funny you mention a break off. Last summer my dad and I was fishing behind Rogers Dam in the day time(we always fish at night there, never day) and I have this Pike about 3ft. long swim right up to shore and take my rapala(F-5 silver) and bite the line in doing so. I was so annoyed it wasn't even funny. My dad who was fishing down stream from me says look about 5 minutes later and there is the rapala floating by shore. I got the net and got it back. I thought that was pretty cool but I'd rather have that pike too :lol:


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

F-3's action seems to be best when in a low flowing stream. I'd go with an off-set single hook even if you intend on keeping them, I've had smaller trout rip themselves up pretty good rolling around with the treble hooks. Since they run so shallow you can usually see a fish roll on it, giving the fish a split second to take it. I can't remember the pattern's name but I've had real good luck with big trout and even a couple august kings on on F-5 that's got a purplish back and parr marks.
Wish'n I was Fish'n
PETE


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Vicious Fishous said:


> F-3's action seems to be best when in a low flowing stream. I'd go with an off-set single hook even if you intend on keeping them, I've had smaller trout rip themselves up pretty good rolling around with the treble hooks. Since they run so shallow you can usually see a fish roll on it, giving the fish a split second to take it. I can't remember the pattern's name but I've had real good luck with big trout and even a couple august kings on on F-5 that's got a purplish back and parr marks.
> Wish'n I was Fish'n
> PETE


Why do you say they work best in a low flowing stream? I'm just wondering here so I can learn  

I also believe the color you are talking about is called purpledessant(sp?)


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Trout King said:


> riverkat....clean out the pm box!


I use jointed orange, silver, gold, & trout patterns. Small ones on some streams, up to J-11s on others.
You can fish them with a steady retrieve, drop them back, rip them in fast/slow/medium.
Definately also try walking them on the surface like a Zara Spook, twitching the rod left and right, making it fast and erratic. 
I've thought of trying a small Jitterbug or Hula Popper sometime for trout.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have been using rapalas for over 20 years to catch trout from the south to up here in Michigan.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> I've thought of trying a small Jitterbug or Hula Popper sometime for trout.



Shhhh, don't let the fly fishing purists know that there is an effective way to bring mid-summer, mouse eating, night time brown trout to the surface with a spinning rod.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> I use jointed orange, silver, gold, & trout patterns. Small ones on some streams, up to J-11s on others.
> You can fish them with a steady retrieve, drop them back, rip them in fast/slow/medium.
> Definately also try walking them on the surface like a Zara Spook, twitching the rod left and right, making it fast and erratic.
> I've thought of trying a small Jitterbug or Hula Popper sometime for trout.


I've caught many a brown trout by allowing a gold/orange thunderstick to float down stream a bit, and retrieve it back, let it float up and back, and it is just like bass fishing when the big bruiser explodes on it.


----------

